# Plugin woes



## timedriver (Jun 29, 2016)

Tried  every which way to install Photomatix as a plugin for lightroom 6.6 to no avail.Had no problems with the Nik collection. For some reason when I go to LR plugin manager and try to add the exe.file LR tells me theirs an error without any discription.Ive done all the uninstalls for when I used it as a standalone program before trying to get it in LR.You can do it automatically or manually and have tried both ways.When I do the install for photomatix I make sure that the lightroom plugin is checked, and what happens is that I get the standalone program in which I had before.Any ideas out there. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 29, 2016)

Hmmm. No problems on my end, though I installed in an earlier version.
Be sure LR is not running during the install.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2016)

timedriver said:


> Tried  every which way to install Photomatix as a plugin for lightroom 6.6 to no avail.Had no problems with the Nik collection. For some reason when I go to LR plugin manager and try to add the exe.file LR tells me theirs an error without any discription.Ive done all the uninstalls for when I used it as a standalone program before trying to get it in LR.You can do it automatically or manually and have tried both ways.When I do the install for photomatix I make sure that the lightroom plugin is checked, and what happens is that I get the standalone program in which I had before.Any ideas out there. Thanx in advance.



If I understand you correctly, you try to install it by using Lightroom Plugin Manager? I'm not sure if this plugin comes 'as is', or as an installer. If the plugin file is an installer (and I think it is, because you are talking about an .exe file and plugins aren't .exe files), you simply have to double click it and follow the instructions on screen. Make sure Lightroom isn't running, or restart it after you installed the plugin. I believe the nik plugins also come as an installer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2016)

Another possibility I could deduct from what you write is that you believe that the stand alone version and the Lightroom plugin are one and the same thing. They are not. There should be a stand alone version (that would be the .exe file you are trying to install with the plugin manager), and a separate plugin. You may even have to download them seperately, though I'm not sure about that.


----------



## DGStinner (Jun 29, 2016)

This may be of help, since your profile says you're running 6.4/2015.4.  From Photomatix FAQ
Lightroom CC 2015.4 / 6.4 introduces a bug that makes the Plugin fail to export to Photomatix Pro on Mac OS X. 

Our engineers have implemented a workaround that fixes the issue. The fix updates the Photomatix.lrplugin file to version 5.1.1a.

To install the updated Plugin, please download the latest Photomatix Pro for Mac installer from the Photomatix Pro download page.


----------



## DGStinner (Jun 29, 2016)

Also, are you running Photomatix Pro?  That's the only version which comes with the Lightroom plugin.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2016)

DGStinner said:


> This may be of help, since your profile says you're running 6.4/2015.4.  From Photomatix FAQ
> Lightroom CC 2015.4 / 6.4 introduces a bug that makes the Plugin fail to export to Photomatix Pro on Mac OS X.
> 
> Our engineers have implemented a workaround that fixes the issue. The fix updates the Photomatix.lrplugin file to version 5.1.1a.
> ...



I think that won't be very useful for the OP, because he's on Windows...


----------



## timedriver (Jun 29, 2016)

DGStinner said:


> Also, are you running Photomatix Pro?  That's the only version which comes with the Lightroom plugin.


Yes


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2016)

timedriver said:


> Yes



OK, so go to that download page (Download HDR photo program Photomatix Pro), download the Windows installer and follow the instructions. Don't try to use the Lightroom Plugin Manager on an .exe file, because that won't work.


----------



## timedriver (Jun 30, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> OK, so go to that download page (Download HDR photo program Photomatix Pro), download the Windows installer and follow the instructions. Don't try to use the Lightroom Plugin Manager on an .exe file, because that won't work.


Ive tried that as well without success...I'm just goin to use it as a standalone....Thanx for you and all the other responses.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 30, 2016)

timedriver said:


> Ive tried that as well without success...I'm just goin to use it as a standalone....Thanx for you and all the other responses.



Are you sure you are trying to use the plugin in the correct way? It does _not_ show under 'Photo - Edit in', but under 'File - Export with preset'.


----------

